# Happiness? Off-season/snow-season + no mates



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
Bit of a deep thread here and I apologise but could do with some advice/perspective from like-minded people!

So basically, I'm 23 and work a very demanding job in north England with very little free time. I absolutely love anything standing sideways and moving fast (snowboard, wakeboard, skateboard, surfing). 

Problem is there is very little scope to do any of these sports anywhere in my area. The only possibility is skateboarding... however I have no mates who are into board sports. I'd therefore have to go to skateparks alone which sucks (I'm crap at skateboarding otherwise would just go and crack on). I also find that skateboarding at my age is generally more frowned upon than snowboard/surfing/wakeboarding for some reason. 

Basically I feel pretty shitty about life and feel like I need to "Live a little" (however cliché that may sound). All I do is work, eat, repeat to be honest and it's miserable.

So... What are your guys thoughts on packing it all in and going out for a snow season? I have no one to go with and limited finances. How much money do I realistically need and how's best to find some buddies?
I could potentially work up until December and save some ££ and then go out and board every day... but I wouldn't meet anyone at work or anything.

Alternatively, any suggestions on how to get my boarding fix whilst stuck in gloomy England? Nearest indoor slope is several hours away and I don't finish work in time to make any freestyle nights. No cable wakeboard or anything either. Think my main issue is no like-minded mates so I end up going surfing/wakeboarding alone if I can actually go.

*TLDR* No boarding mates. Heavy job (8am-7pm minimum). I'm sad

Thanks for reading my dribbling inner monologue. Appreciated :lol:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Do you get vacations? Can you take off for 3 weeks or something, to some good resort?

As far as the "alone" thing, a lot of people ride alone.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, the vacation thing sounds like the best bet for you. Depending on your trade, maybe look for a job in another area. Try dating. I know, northern England, bit there has to be some Geordie chick out there for you.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you do choose the 'do a snow season somewhere' option, I wouldn't worry too much about not having friends unless you're particularly anti-social.

You'll run into a lot of people either in your accommodation or local bars or at work (if you choose to do some part-time work during the season that's a great option to make a few friends and get some spare money). Making friends is the easy part of living at any ski resort.

As far as how much money you need for a snow season, it totally depends on how much you want to eat out and party beyond the basics. Living at a ski resort isn't that different from living anywhere else, it's just a smaller town and the accommodation/supermarket might be a tad more expensive, but once you get the basics taken care of (lift pass, visa if you need it, flights/bus if needed) the costs aren't that different as living anywhere else.

Honestly in the long term, it sounds to me like you need to work towards either a job/life you enjoy or a job that gives you more freedom to do what you love. The only way to do that is to get a plan in place and start working towards it. Do you like your job?

There are plenty of options to make life more awesome and get a better job, it just takes some real action and perseverance to fix mistakes, and keep working towards your goals.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Do you get vacations? Can you take off for 3 weeks or something, to some good resort?
> 
> As far as the "alone" thing, a lot of people ride alone.





Tatanka Head said:


> Yeah, the vacation thing sounds like the best bet for you. Depending on your trade, maybe look for a job in another area. Try dating. I know, northern England, bit there has to be some Geordie chick out there for you.


I'm a Doctor so the longest I can realistically take off is 5-days and I can't move areas without quitting medicine/training because of how the system works. It's at least 2-years until I could move away.
Ha maybe. Geordie girls don't tend to be into sport though...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Jed said:


> If you do choose the 'do a snow season somewhere' option, I wouldn't worry too much about not having friends unless you're particularly anti-social.
> 
> You'll run into a lot of people either in your accommodation or local bars or at work (if you choose to do some part-time work during the season that's a great option to make a few friends and get some spare money). Making friends is the easy part of living at any ski resort.
> 
> ...


You speak a lot of sense... thanks. The job itself is alright but the hours and stress are pretty insane. Even on the days I get off on time I barely have the energy for anything fun (not that there's alot of opportunity for it). 
I guess the problem is that I am stuck at the bottom rung of a training ladder which is years long before it improves. 
Maybe I should look into other jobs but it wouldn't solve the problem of lack of sports without moving away tbh. 

Right now being a chalet bitch at a french resort seems so appealing!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I Wrote a long post that disappeared. Basically it boils down to..... Go ride and quit caring what others think. The quicker you do that, the quicker you will be happy in life. This picture is of all MD/RN that ski or ride 100 days a year or more each. We all work at the base of the mountain..... Get livin or get diein:cheer1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also realize, we all had to get training for years in other places to have the honor of living a good and profitable mountainside life.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Seriously your only 23 it's not like your over the hill. If your training to be a doctor suck it up finish your training and that's your meal ticket for the rest of your life. As a doctor you could pretty much work anywhere. I'd say you'd have to be nuts to jack it in, join one of the UK forums like scuk and you'll meet people to go snowboarding with. I know people in the northwest who head up to Scotland loads during the winter you just need to make the effort to meet people.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll preface my reply by stating that most of the knowledge that I have about the medical field is from shows like House and ER so I maybe off base. 

I'm not sure how things work in England but it sounds like you're still in medical school. Here in the states it usually takes 4 years to finish college and then at least another 4 years to complete medical school so I don't think there are too many 23 year old doctors here. 

I'm guessing that you knew about the long hours before you decided to go into the medical field or did it come as a surprise? It's easy to tell people what they should do but if I were you I'd suck it up for two years and finish medical school. Hit up as any 5 day snowboard trips as you can (I'm guessing the resorts in France are the closest) to try to keep progressing and once you can move go for it. You're only 23 and once you can practice as a doctor you could move just about anywhere you want and live a great lifestyle - don't be short sighted. However, if you're truly having second thoughts about your profession, then you need to find something that makes you happy. 

I think Argo is in the medical field so I'm guessing he will have some good advice.

*EDIT:* Argo posted while I was typing............


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Decade190 said:


> You speak a lot of sense... thanks. The job itself is alright but the hours and stress are pretty insane. Even on the days I get off on time I barely have the energy for anything fun (not that there's alot of opportunity for it).
> I guess the problem is that I am stuck at the bottom rung of a training ladder which is years long before it improves.
> Maybe I should look into other jobs but it wouldn't solve the problem of lack of sports without moving away tbh.
> 
> Right now being a chalet bitch at a french resort seems so appealing!


Hrm being a doctor still in training makes it tricky to change things. You kind of get stuck in that whole problem of 'I've spent too much time and money in this to just leave it', plus if you do tough it out there are some good options at the end of the road.

My sister did that whole route and now she's a radiologist earning bank with pretty good work hours (I suppose radiology is like the dentistry of medicine - earn a lot without the stressful hours), but I also know she was 30 before she finished all the specialized training and got that level of freedom and money.

I suppose one option is you could tough it out 2 more years and move afterwards to a better city/environment to finish anymore training you need to do.

If it makes you feel better, I know people who have been in similar positions but managed to work their way through it and now love their life.

One of my friends went through a year of pre-dentistry grad school, then 3 years of dentistry, took a year off because he had cancer and had to undergo chemotherapy, beat the cancer and came back only to realize he couldn't stand dentistry. He then studied engineering for 3 years before finally graduating at 27.

After all of that ordeal of toughing his way through Uni, he managed to get a 6 figure job working in the mines with large guaranteed raises every year and he works 7 days on, 7 days off (meaning he gets 1 week paid vacation to do whatever he wants every second week). He now spends his free time buying and riding high end motorbikes during his off week.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> I'll preface my reply by stating that most of the knowledge that I have about the medical field is from shows like House and ER so I maybe off base.
> 
> I'm not sure how things work in England but it sounds like you're still in medical school. Here in the states it usually takes 4 years to finish college and then at least another 4 years to complete medical school so I don't think there are too many 23 year old doctors here.
> 
> ...


Hey bud. Yeah it's pretty different in the UK as we go straight from "high school" into medical school... I qualified as a Doctor aged 22 and have been working for just over a year. Think that's virtually impossible in the states.

The problem is (and I believe this is the same in the states) that we have to do foundation years (residency years USA?) before we can move anywhere. To be fully employable abroad will take a fair few years. 

And yup, France is the best/closest which is another problem. I would need fluent french (including medical jargon french) to even be considered for a job over there and I'll probably be around 30 when I'll be employable there.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

francium said:


> As a doctor you could pretty much work anywhere. I'd say you'd have to be nuts to jack it in, join one of the UK forums like scuk and you'll meet people to go snowboarding with. I know people in the northwest who head up to Scotland loads during the winter you just need to make the effort to meet people.


Yeah, maybe that's a good interim plan. Try and meet some guys to hit Scotland with every now and then. Scotland is not good riding but it's certainly better than nothing!



Argo said:


> We all work at the base of the mountain..... Get livin or get diein:cheer1:


That's amazing man. You in the states I'm guessing? What kind of medicine? Bit trickier for me as there are no English ski resorts so only way to move would be to fluently learn French, Swiss or Austrian and take the French or Swiss medical exams. I'm sire you'll appreciate that medical terms take enough learning even in English ha 



PalmerFreak said:


> *EDIT:* Argo posted while I was typing............





Jed said:


> Hrm being a doctor still in training makes it tricky to change things. You kind of get stuck in that whole problem of 'I've spent too much time and money in this to just leave it', plus if you do tough it out there are some good options at the end of the road.
> 
> My sister did that whole route and now she's a radiologist earning bank with pretty good work hours (I suppose radiology is like the dentistry of medicine - earn a lot without the stressful hours), but I also know she was 30 before she finished all the specialized training and got that level of freedom and money.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head man. Guess I feel a bit trapped in it at this stage. Like you said with your sister, it's planning/looking forward to 7-years time when I can then start living. May as well write off my twenties ha. 

But yeah, I guess it's pretty normal to feel a bit lost at this point in life.

Appreciate all your guys help. Like I said, I have plenty of pals here in England it's just that very few of them have a passion for a sport/hobby (other than drinking ). They're quite happy working through the week and then binge drinking Friday/Saturday which I'm pretty much done with after Uni finished.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Either you want to do it or you don't. Of you don't, you will keep thinking of excuses not to, like language barriers. If you do want it, you Will get to taking classes and do some educating on what it takes to move/get somewhere you want to be and you will make it happen. There are plenty of online resources to learn French, German, Italian..... 

It doesn't matter what the differences are from country to country or region to region. Everyone from CEOs to doctors to bartenders has some barrier, it's a matter of willingness to overcome that barrier and reach your goal.

I knew what I wanted at a late age and went back to school for nursing at 26 with 3 kids and a wife with mortgages and bills. I didn't think of how hard it was at the time, I knew I wanted to live somewhere nice and live comfortably without the worries of bills or going bankrupt. Graduated nursing school at 30, got experience and moved here at 34. This is year 4 for me living slope side. 

Set the goal and attain it, nothing that's easy to obtain is worth much..... 

I work in surgery, everyone pictured works with me, surgeon/anesthesiology/OR-RN. My hospital is at the mountain base so it could be any service line......


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Scotland has got some epic terrain you just need to know where to go, Nevis Range has some off the best off piste in europe on a good day. 
Some of my best days riding have been in scotland even when conditions are crap you just need to meet some people to board with then even a rubbish day on the hill can be a laugh..


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Check out meetup.com to see if there is a snowboarding group to join in your area. If not, start one up!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I know the medical field is quite different in the uk as far as practicing is concerned. So argos post may or may not be anectdotal.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nurses. FTW.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the issue of career has been covered nicely. 
So I will speak to meeting ppl which was covered and I have spoken to in threads before. 
You find local forums like this in the UK, FB pages for resorts that you can go riding at (close enough for you to frequent, schedule allowing) and you start chatting in threads, and via PM's. I have made many good friends that I ride with on this forum. PalmerFreak and I are planning to take some laps together this season. We have never met, I reached out to him and hopefully we can get some slope time together. 
I have done this with many others on here and FB and have made some good friends I see year round and some just during the riding season but we will still stay in touch via FB, texts or phone calls. 

So the excuse, "you have no mates to ride with" is easily over come. I'll throw this out there as well. I'm far from the average ride 46yr old, dad of 3 just started riding a few years ago. If I can make friends I'm assured you can do it much more easily than I.....so, much like many of the previous posts. Don't make excuses, meet some ppl and plan some riding together and enjoy what ever time your schedule will allow you to ride. 
*SIMPLE*ccasion14: just wanted to use a new smiley


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> I know the medical field is quite different in the uk as far as practicing is concerned. So argos post may or may not be anectdotal.


Doesn't really matter where or what the job is. It's a transferable professional position that will make a decent living wherever he wants it to.  Just has to want to do it in the right place bad enough once he does what he needs to to qualify.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

23?
You're a kid. Go play some skateboards.
Wait for vacation, or after you're done with school then go play in the snow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> 23?
> You're a kid. Go play some skateboards.
> Wait for vacation, or after you're done with school then go play in the snow.


Average age of a college graduate with a full time job is 22. Not sure kid is quite the accurate description.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Got a friend in London who's into hiking and skiing (for which London is about the worst place to live...). Due to the medical training he was also bound, but he spent his several-days off time in Scotland and Switzerland (easyjet...). He learned French and German, is finishing his specialization, and soon will to move to Switzerland, will have a great income and live close to mountains.
BTW: German will be easier to pick up than French. Plus you'd have Germany, Austria and Switzerland to choose to work at. Switzerland is in need for physicians... in my hostpital, half the physicians are from Germany.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Average age of a college graduate with a full time job is 22. Not sure kid is quite the accurate description.


Not by med students' standards. If you go into medicine you know you will be a slave for about 10-15 yrs. At 22 he's still a kid even if he's totally busy; the difference is once he's done with school he'll still be busy, but should be able to afford those crazy expensive snowboard vacations...... And he'd probably still be in his early 30' by then; so really, not that bad. Unless he wants out of med or the UK, which is a whole different topic altogether.

Also, lots of skaters over 23 around here, and i think almost everywhere. Yeah, a lot of teens too, but also a few grown ups.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Not by med students' standards. If you go into medicine you know you will be a slave for about 10-15 yrs. At 22 he's still a kid even if he's totally busy; the difference is once he's done with school he'll still be busy, but should be able to afford those crazy expensive snowboard vacations...... And he'd probably still be in his early 30' by then; so really, not that bad. Unless he wants out of med or the UK, which is a whole different topic altogether.
> 
> Also, lots of skaters over 23 around here, and i think almost everywhere. Yeah, a lot of teens too, but also a few grown ups.


Much as I know you're patronising me I'm quite happy to be still seen as a kid :wavetowel2:. I finished medical school over a year ago actually and have been a doctor since then (hence the busyness). 
As to wanting out of med/UK I am contemplating both/either but as you said that's a whole other long story...


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

neni said:


> Got a friend in London who's into hiking and skiing (for which London is about the worst place to live...). Due to the medical training he was also bound, but he spent his several-days off time in Scotland and Switzerland (easyjet...). He learned French and German, is finishing his specialization, and soon will to move to Switzerland, will have a great income and live close to mountains.
> BTW: German will be easier to pick up than French. Plus you'd have Germany, Austria and Switzerland to choose to work at. Switzerland is in need for physicians... in my hostpital, half the physicians are from Germany.


That's amazing... maybe it's time I sign up to a language class or two then. I think I'd be keener to learn French as I would like to do some work in Africa if possible (French is still spoken in the countries I plan to work.) I have no prior French knowledge but I'm up for a challenge!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

slyder said:


> riding together and enjoy what ever time your schedule will allow you to ride.
> *SIMPLE*ccasion14: just wanted to use a new smiley


Thanks, think i'll get researching. Maybe I need to rethink Scotland's potential but I'd written it off as you pretty much have to get straight up there when it happens to snow and my leave is scheduled 6-weeks ahead. (I work most weekends too!)



Argo said:


> Doesn't really matter where or what the job is. It's a transferable professional position that will make a decent living wherever he wants it to. Just has to want to do it in the right place bad enough once he does what he needs to to qualify.....


Maybe i'll join a French class this week in that case


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Decade190 said:


> That's amazing... maybe it's time I sign up to a language class or two then. I think I'd be keener to learn French as I would like to do some work in Africa if possible (French is still spoken in the countries I plan to work.) I have no prior French knowledge but I'm up for a challenge!


Whatever you choose to do, just do.
I'm with Argo. If you want something, there's a way. It may take some time/sacrifice to achieve it but that's a matter of priorities... (At 25, I chose to quit a well payed but unloved IT job, moved from a gorgeous house to a tiny flat and began from scratch: went back to school/university/graduate school. Loooooong time of low income, was turning each pence, while friends left and right the same age began to build up their careers, buying houses, cars whatnot while I couldn't even afford a season pass. Had a moment in the first year of PhD training when I wanted to quit cos I was so fed up with the workload and lack of money, but friends convinced me to suck it up. Today, I'm so thankful they did...)

Know what your aim is and then be patient and persistent and don't forget what your aim is.


----------



## pzimm373 (Apr 13, 2014)

Decade190 said:


> So... What are your guys thoughts on packing it all in and going out for a snow season? I have no one to go with and limited finances. How much money do I realistically need and how's best to find some buddies?
> I could potentially work up until December and save some ££ and then go out and board every day... but I wouldn't meet anyone at work or anything.
> 
> A friend of my uncles just decided one day he was going to pack everything up and move down to Colorado, No job lined up or anything. He now successfully has a job and can spend all his free time in the mountains. I'm not saying abandon everything you have and just risk it, but this proves following what you love, and taking risks wont always leave you in the shitter.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Slyder, Argo and Neni. No disrespect, but it has been my professional experience that a kid at 23 barely knows his ass from his dick and his frontal lobe/executive functioning is not yet fully developed until age 27 or 28. I'm not talking about academic or street smarts but about managing their life. That is, knowing who they are what are their passions, skills and direction in life. I've worked with and been around docs, nurses and medical professionals over 30 years in my career. A few really have it together, a few are fucked up and most are average...having their life together. The ones that have impressed are the ones committed to their profession however are not determined by it. They understand what they have chosen however they have many other interest and passions that they pursue. They understand that being a doctor and making money allows them to do other things. Things that these folks do well, is manage there life so that there is time and money for the stuff they love. So the point is, you are 23 years old you have your life ahead of you, relax and have fun, fuck up and learn something from it, get laid ...work hard and play harder!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting observation wrath, a major detractor for me when hiring someone into my dept is if they eat breath and live their jobs/profession. You have to find balance, if not you should do some rethinking of how you live your life.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Not patronising you at all, or at least not in a bad way 

Sure you wont be able to skate/snowboard any time you want...... but you can definitely work out a balance. 

If you like a new place to leave... go! that's one of the good things about med; you're welcome everywhere hehehehe

No need to learn french either... you could move to BC or Calgary, or even the States (Canada is way cooler though). Being a Dr and from the UK you wouln't find Vancouver that expensive :hehe:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So if you have an md then can't you take PA jobs without doing hours?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2 words:

pussy.

year round sport best without "mates".

get some.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP just to give you some ideas....
Examples:
Outpatient dermatologist in Florida with a wife and 2 kids….loves to sail, has 3 sail boats at the dock 50’ from his house, works 4 days per week 9-4pm, takes 3-4 weeks off at a time, no weekends, no emergency….FUCKIN Brilliant!

Psychiatrist outpatient, loves to whitewater kayak in andes and amazon basin, covers vacations in pnw during June, July, August…stays in his van in the parking lot of the clinic. Kayaks South America the rest of the year.

Ski bum docs (doc and wife who is doc), working the snow carney life as ski patrol/medic first aid doc. Sets up working a hill for a week-month at 4 days/wk, e.g., fri, sat, sun mon. (has the hill to himself midweek), then moves to the next hill. Lives in small rv in the lot or condo arrangement provided by the hill. Does bc skiing in am and after the hill closes. 
During summer works as a “traveler docs.”

These folks have managed to keep very low debt or none, have managed not to be tied down to 1 place due to being mortgaged/leveraged to their eyeballs. Nor are they ego invested in being the “DOCTOR”. They have a skill set that is in demand, they work a triage/evaluation/temp gig and have avoided providing/being in a long-term “treatment” relationship/environment.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

quick fix: get a longboard and ride it to and from work. works for me and I never liked skateboarding (still don't).


----------



## Snowboardingfix (Jan 4, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> quick fix: get a longboard and ride it to and from work. works for me and I never liked skateboarding (still don't).


I was initially going to piggy back on the vacation statement, but this jogged my memory.

BUY A LONGBOARD. Ride it. Study it. Master it.

It should fix any problems that you have.

Vacations work too, as everyone else said. taking up longboarding as a hobby would be much cheaper


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've had a couple of great days in Scotland, it's not to be sniffed at if you can get there fairly quickly and much better mid week as weekends can be busy if conditions are good. Look up UCPA and book yourself a week in Chamonix, Agentiere or Tignes. You don't need anyone to go with it's perfect for guys just like you. Once you've got that to look forward to start negotiating a four month break for next season. Explain that you need to get this out of your system and I'm sure that you will be met with more understanding than you imagine. Get a bum job, preferably working evenings in a bar or restaurant somewhere like Portes du Soliel or Paradaski. You don't need great french to work in a bar that's full of Brits. DO IT!

Edit: http://www.action-outdoors.co.uk are the UK agents of UCPA.


----------

